# Norco Sight 1 2012 Umbauhilfe



## Impact (30. März 2015)

Ich möchte gerne mein Norco Sight 1 2012 umbauen da ich mit den derzeitigen Serien Komponenten nicht zufrieden bin.

Zum Bike, es ist ein XL. Hier die Daten und Geo specs: http://www.norco.com/archives/2012/?id=sight-1

Was möchte ich "vorerst" machen?
- Shimano XT Bremsen gegen Hope Tech 2 bzw 3 e4 oder v4 tauschen (je nachdem was ich vorher in die Hand bekomme). 180er Scheiben sind verbaut
- Fox Talas 32 140mm soll gegen eine andere Gabel getauscht werden
- Hingegen der Serie ist bei mir ein Fox RP2 Dämpfer verbaut gewesen mit dem ich nie warm geworden bin

Ich möchte mit dem Bike mehr Berab als Bergauf fahren. Es soll nicht meinen DHler ersetzen. In der jetzigen Aufmachung kommt es mit so vor als würde das Bike mal abgesehen von den Bremsen (die ja Geschmackssache sind) Fahrwerkstechnisch vom Ansprechverhalten und Schluckfreudigkeit nicht sehr zu harmonieren.
Es ist schwer für mich einzuschätzen welche Federelemente ist bei 91Kg Körpergewicht und meinen Erwartungen in Kombination mit Dämpfer und Gabel das Richtige wäre.
Mit dem Bike möchte ich nicht in Bikeparks fahren, dafür habe ich den DH. Da ich aber auf Hometrails ausschließlich Bergab unterwegs bin wollte ich es eher in Richtung halb AM und halb Enduro bauen.

Thema Gabel. Mir sind bisher durch das Bemühen div. reviews in der Suchmaschine folgende Gabeln aufgefallen:
- Marzocchi 44 Micro sTA (nicht mehr zu bekommen)
- Marzocchi 44 Ti RC3 (nicht mehr zu bekommen)
- Fox 34 Float 140 bzw. 150mm
- Rock Shox Prike RCT3 solo air 140mm (oder ähnliche)

Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage ob vorne hingegen der 140mm auch eine 150mm Gabel verbaut werden kann oder ob es die Geometrie des Bikes kaputt macht. Eine wenn auch nur um 10mm höhere Front ohne zusätzliche Spacertürme wäre willkommen denn vorne fahre ich einen recht kurzen 35mm Vorbau mit 750er Carbon Lenker.

Thema Dämpfer. Hier fühlt sich der Derzeitige an wie nen Stein. Am liebsten hätte ich das Lineare eines Stahlfederdämpfers gepaart mit der Feinfühligkeit, aber der Leichtigkeit eines Luftdämpfers. Eine Platform wäre wünschenswert aber nicht unbedingt muss. Das Heck ist denke eh nicht so sehr dafür bekannt als das es unendlich wippen würde. Ich habe einige mit Ausgleichsbehälter gesehen soweit ich erfahren habe sind die Einbaumaße 200x57. Welches tune nun solch ein Dämpfer haben sollte, da bin ich mir im Unklaren. :
- Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV
- Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
- Fox RP23
- Cane Creek DB Inline Air (hier tue ich mich aber etwas schwer)

Über Hilfe, Persönliche Erfahrungswerte, Empfehlungen, einsätzungen oder sonstiges wäre ich sehr Dankbar da ich das Bike ansonsten toll finde.


----------



## balalu (31. März 2015)

Hi Impact,

ich fahre auch ein 2013er Sight, aber das KillerB. Liege Gewichtstechnisch mit dir auf einem Niveau.

Ich habe auch ein paar Teile getauscht. Bin super zufrieden mit meiner Wahl an Federelementen: Vorne eine auf 140mm getravellte Manitou Mattoc, hinten ein CC DB Air CS. 
Statt der Mattoc macht die Pike sicher auch einen guten Job. Beim Dämpfer wollte ich unbedingt die volle Verstellbarkeit der Druckstufe. Daher wurde es kein RS Dämpfer. Alternativ zum DB Air habe ich mir noch den Evolver auch von Manitou angeschaut.

Ciao 
Balalu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (1. April 2015)

Hallo Balalu, danke für dein feedback, wegen den Dämpfer muss ich mir noch mal Zeit nehmen.
Bzgl. der Mattoc habe ich mich aber etwas eingelesen. Ich habe div. Tests im IBC, Pinkbike & Co durch. Aufgefallen ist mir besonders im IBC Test das die nicht grade Positiv wegkommt. Allerdings habe ich auch Positives im Foren Tech Talk gelesen -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mattoc-pro-fahrberichte-und-erfahrungen.687345/

Insgesamt finde ich ist es eine sehr interessante Gabel, besonders in Rot was dem Sight 1 sehr gut stehen würde. Technisch auf jeden Fall interessant und offensichtlich kein Vergleich zu einer 32er Talas von 2012 ohne die Rote gleich zu beleidigen 

Eine 150mm habe ich so nicht gefunden, stets 160mm. Ich denke 160mm wäre etwas zu viel am Sight 1. Soll bedeuten ich muss sie intern
auf 150mm bzw. 140mm trimmen. Das soll angeblich mit spacern geschehen. Fragt sich nur ob diese spacer mitgeliefert werden und es auch selbst ohne Drama machbar ist?

Im IBC Test laß ich etwas von "tiefer bauen als andere Gabeln" was ein tieferes cockpit bewirken soll. Das ist genau das was ich eher vermeiden wollte da ich das Überschlagsgefühl gar nicht mag. Da frage ich mich ob man dann eher mit 160mm fahren sollte auch wenn 150 angepeilt werden um Spacertürme und eben dieses tiefere cockpit zu vermeiden und auf normalen Niveau zu halten? -> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/20/manitou-mattoc-pro/

Etwas irritierend finde ich solches Testfazit:
"Enorm schluckfreudig und sehr sensibel zeigt sich die Mattoc im Downhill - und das mit nur 150 mm Hub (auch mit 140 bis 170mm erhältlich). Wird es steil, rauscht die Ami-Gabel allerdings zu früh durch den Hub. In Sachen Steifigkeit überzeugt die Manitou trozu ihrer nur 34 mm starken Standrohre.
*Fazit*: Die schluckfreudige und sehr sensibel arbeitende Manitou Mattoc bietet viel für relativ wenig Geld. Im steilen Downhill ist sie jedoch überfordert, weil die zu schnell und zu früh eintaucht."

Ich hoffe das sie einfach im Positiven kein Vergleich zu meiner Fox 32 140mm Talas ist.

Ich halte mal meine Augen offen...


----------



## Impact (1. April 2015)

Macht es Sinn diesen Dämpfer zu kaufen? Preislich interessant ist er ja.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/572676-fox-float-ctd-kashima-200x57-boostvalve-largevolume-m-m

Nur kenne ich mich mit den tune IDs nicht so ganz aus. Auch kann ich mir nichts zum Wert M/M reimen.
Evtl. kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen ob es zu dem Bike was eher Abfahrtorientiert umgebaut werden soll, zu dem Rahmen und einem Körpergewicht von 91Kg Sinn macht?

Ich habe mir heute die Manitou Mattoc Pro 26" 160mm in Rot bestellt.


----------

